# Brazilian Slang: falow, ta bom, bele, então, na boa



## MS87

I have an idea what some of these words mean but would like to know from a native speaker:

falow
tabom
bele
entao
naboa
certin' entao


----------



## Vanda

MS87 said:


> I have an idea what some of these words mean but would like to know from a native speaker:
> 
> falow = falou = ok/that's it
> tabom= tá bom = está bom = it is ok
> bele = beleza = great/ awesome
> entao= então = then
> na boa - (ouch, this is tough, someone help here please?)
> certin' entao= certinho, então= ok/ I agree/ it is ok then...


----------



## machadinho

na boa=sinceramente, francamente=honestly, frankly


----------



## MS87

Thank you both!! Much clearer now


----------



## englishmania

Does na boa mean that in Brazil? It means something different in Portugal.


----------



## Istriano

Na boa:
_1. pra ser sincero [na boa, ela não é tão bonita assim]
2. __numa boa, ótimo_  [estar numa/na boa]
_ 3. __com tolerância; resignadamente [ele fez na boa]
_


----------



## machadinho

englishmania said:


> Does na boa mean that in Brazil? It means something different in Portugal.



Além dos usos listados pelo Istriano?


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> Além dos usos listados pelo Istriano?



Por aqui usa-se mais na acepção de _tranquilo_, _sem problemas, não me custa_ _nada_ e também o estar na boa significando estar óptimo.

-_Tens a certeza que os teus pais não se importam se eu passar a noite na tua casa? 
- Não, para eles é na boa!_


----------



## Marzelo

Alentugano said:


> -_Tens a certeza que os teus pais não se importam se eu passar a noite na tua casa?
> - Não, para eles é na boa!_



Pra mim isso equivale ao que Istriano disse no item 3.


----------



## machadinho

Na boa, quero ir para Lisboa!


----------



## Leandro

MS87 said:


> I have an idea what some of these words mean but would like to know from a native speaker:
> 
> falow falow = falou
> tabom tá bom = está bom
> bele beleza
> entao basically this means "so/then..."
> naboa na boa
> certin' entao certin' então = certinho, então



They can mean a lot of things. They are usually used at the end of a conversation. But keep in mind that those are slangs.

A. "So, we're good?"
B. "Sure"
(then, they say goodbye to each other)
A. "*Falow*, então!" / "*Beleza*, então!" ("okay, then" / "Okay")
B. "*Falow*!" / "*Beleza*!" ("okay, then" / "Okay")

"Beleza" can be used in greetings (below) and goodbyes (above):

A. "*Beleza*?" ("hi!" / "Is everything okay?")
B. "*Beleza*!" ("hi"!" / "Yeah!")

"Tá bom!" means that you agree with something:

A. "So, are coming or what?" (E, aí, você vem ou não?)
B. "Okay, I'm coming." (*Tá bom*, eu vou)

"Na boa" means a lot of things:

A. "Venha com a gente, por favor!" (Come with us, please!)
B. "Ah, não sei!" (I don't know...)
A. "Ah, vamos sim! *Na boa!*" ("Oh, c'mon, come! Seriously, dude)
Or "C'mon, dude, let's go" (Ah, vamos, cara. Na boa!)

A. "Você está bem depois do que houve?" (Are you okay after what happened?)
B. "Tô *na boa*" ("I'm fine/okay")

"certin' então" is an abbreviation form of "certinho, então".

A. "So, we're done here. Do you need anything else?" (Pronto, acabamos. Precisa de algo mais?)
B. "No, thanks!" (Não, obrigado)
A. "So we're good?" (Então, tá tudo certo?)
B. "Yeah, we're good." ("Tá. Tudo *certin', então*)

A. "*Beleza*?" (What's up?)
B. "Tudo *certin*'" (Everything is fine)

PS. You cannot write "certin'" because it does not exist. You can only speak like that.


----------



## machadinho

E seria permitido escrever "falow", "bele" e "tabom"?


----------



## Leandro

Claro que não, machadinho. Apenas em linguagem de internet, como:

vlw ou valew ou valeu
flw ou falow ou falou

A maioria das pessoas que eu conheço escreve no msn (eu também) assim:

"Tudo certin, e vc?"
"Vou vazar!" "vlw!" "vlw".


----------



## machadinho

Sim, claro, apenas estranhei seu comentário ser somente sobre "certin". A propósito, que história é essa de paulistanos roubarem a pronúncia mineira?


----------



## Floripa Player

MS87 said:


> I have an idea what some of these words mean but would like to know from a native speaker:
> 
> falow= falou (that`s it)
> tabom= está bom (that`s nice, that`s cool, fine, great, etc.)
> bele= beleza (nice, cool)
> então= So
> naboa= When meaning it`s ok, you can do it etc.
> So= então
> 
> *PS:* These are very cheap slang, often used by people with less culture.


----------



## diego-rj

Nunca ouvi alguém falar 'bele' (imagino que seja pronunciado belê). Sempre 'beleza'.


----------



## Vanda

Diego, lembre-se que quem escreve bele, geralmente é em sms e não tem acento, mas todos sabemos que é ''belê''.


----------



## mglenadel

"Na boa" é usado no Rio de Janeiro como complemento a um pedido, significando o mesmo que "por favor": "Zé, na boa, pega lá o meu boné?" ("Sr. José, o senhor poderia trazer o meu chapéu, por favor?")


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Para mim _na boa_ teria a função de comunicar ao outro que o que está sendo dito não é para ferir ninguém, apesar de geralmente ser essa a verdadeira intenção. É como que uma forma de introdução a um momento de sinceridade. 
_
Eu não quero te ofender nem nada, mas na boa, você é muito idiota._
_Cara, na boa, como tem nerd aqui!

_EDIT: Só vi agora, mas o Istriano e o Machadinho já tinham comentado sobre esse uso uns posts acima.


----------



## FL_112

Hello everyone,
I found this forum and I would like to ask about a translation that I am having trouble interpreting into English.
My Brazilian boyfriend said to me "Nada de balada moca linda!" What does it mean?
Thanks an advance!


----------



## Lusitania

Olá a todos/as,

Pois em Portugal utiliza-se muito a expressão "na boa" por exemplo:

- Queres ir ao cinema logo?
- Na boa.

Há quem diga até "na boínha" 

FL_112,

Balada is a romantic song, ballada, moca is probably moça, girl, linda is beautiful. So, it seems he said something like something as "nothing to be sad about beautiful girl"

Welcome!


----------



## Denis555

FL_112 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I found this forum and I would like to ask about a translation that I am having trouble interpreting into English.
> My Brazilian boyfriend said to me "Nada de balada *moça* linda!" What does it mean?
> Thanks an advance!



Nada de balada *moça* linda! = No parties, pretty girl!

Here "balada" means "party" or "night out". Remember this Brazilian hit?
...
Sábado na balada = _Saturday at the party_
A galera começou a dançar = _Everybody started to dance_
...

Whole song and translation:
http://lyricstranslate.com/en/ai-se-eu-te-pego-oh-if-i-catch-you.html


----------



## tofoli

Floripa Player said:


> *PS:* These are very cheap slang, often used by people with less culture.



These are just plain slang, with absolutely no relation to educational or income background (which I think Floripa Player meant by 'less culture'). These are words used in informal conversation with a particular flavor of internet chatting (in the case of falow and other variants without diacritic signals).

Slang is not formal language, so it is obvious that we are not talking about official grammar. Nevertheless, the use of these words is an issue of age and situation, not of educational level.


----------

